#ubuntu-eg 2011-07-05
<kim0> Can someone paste the channel for the membership thing
<kim0> I'd like to be there to support Islam
<TheNightPhoenix> Recho
<EgyParadox> howa elmeeting esa3a kam?
<TheNightPhoenix> No idea im waiting for it too
<thelinuxer> hey guys
<EgyParadox> hey
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: TheNightPhoenix eih el a7'bar ?
<thelinuxer> what r u waiting for ?
<EgyParadox> el7amdolealh
<TheNightPhoenix> Themeeting
<TheNightPhoenix> The meeting
<EgyParadox> I was asking emta  elmeeting
<thelinuxer> el mafrood 20:00 utc
 * EgyParadox 11.1s lag -_-
<thelinuxer> 10 pm cairo time
<thelinuxer> i guess we still have 1 hr
<TheNightPhoenix> Ok
<TheNightPhoenix> And hw r u
<EgyParadox> 3ala fekra ba2a ana ma2oltesh keda
<thelinuxer> TheNightPhoenix: tamam ya man enta 3amel eih ?
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: ma2oltesh eih ?
<EgyParadox> kont bahazar welamr tafeh fa 3adih
<thelinuxer> ok :)
<TheNightPhoenix> thelinuxer:im good , i just got an android tablet:)
<thelinuxer> yaaaaaah mabrook gebt eih ?\
<kim0> which channel is the meeting on
<TheNightPhoenix> Viewsonic gtablet
<TheNightPhoenix> Im on it right nw
<kim0> oh lovely
<kim0> TheNightPhoenix: is that a tegra2?
<TheNightPhoenix> Yup
<kim0> woohoo
<kim0> bring it with ya
<TheNightPhoenix> Sure
<kim0> TheNightPhoenix: that can run cyanogen right ?
<thelinuxer> did u download the tegra games app from nvidia :D ?
<TheNightPhoenix> Ithink
<kim0> where did you get it from ? cairo or abroad
<TheNightPhoenix> I just got it tody didtroot it yet
<TheNightPhoenix> Abrod but i saw it on nefsak.com
<EgyParadox> how much?
<TheNightPhoenix> It can even run honeycomb
<TheNightPhoenix> 300$
<kim0> lovely!
<TheNightPhoenix> Its the best price for a tablet with these features
<thelinuxer> guys i will go now and will be back in 1 hr isA
<EgyParadox> it says 2500 EGP on the website?
<EgyParadox> TheNightPheonix
<TheNightPhoenix> where will the meeting be ?
<EgyParadox> here
<TheNightPhoenix> ok
<thelinuxer> #ubuntu-meeting
<EgyParadox> ehda begad?
<thelinuxer> TheNightPhoenix: #ubuntu-meeting
<EgyParadox> ahhh sa7 eftakart
<thelinuxer> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh :D
<TheNightPhoenix> yahoo
<TheNightPhoenix> congrats menopia
<EgyParadox> mabroook
<EgyParadox> Menopia
<thelinuxer> Menopia: ya 3am etla3 ba2a men el ubuntu-meeting and come here :)
<TheNightPhoenix> menopia : mbrook ya basha
<Menopia> Thaaaaaaaaaanks all
<Menopia> :D
<thelinuxer> This requires celebration
<thelinuxer> feen mohamed saudi kan 2alak nefta7 ezazet labaneeta :D
<TheNightPhoenix> loool :D
<Menopia> hhhh
<Menopia> :D
<EgyParadox> haha
<Menopia> dol ta7nony :D
<EgyParadox> ana aslan nefsi 23raf oltelhom eh asl shakl keda 7ad raza3ni rootkit
<EgyParadox> -_-
<EgyParadox> fa meshit
<thelinuxer> mesh fahem ya EgyParadox ?
<aosama> gratz islam
<Menopia> thanks aosama
<Menopia> :D
<EgyParadox> ana mesheit melirc 3ashan ashoof eh eli be7esal fe gehazi
<thelinuxer> tayeb ya gama3a el mashareeb 3ala 7esab islam isA el meeting el gy
<TheNightPhoenix> :D
<thelinuxer> we begad 3eeb ay 7ad yefakkar yedfa3 ya3ny
<Menopia> hhhhhhhhh t2omoro
<Menopia> :D
<Menopia> ah tab3an .. a7la sando2 7aga sa23a :D:D
<Menopia> elly bgd yeda7ak 7aga wa7da :D
<Menopia> eny 2a3ed 3ala windows now :P:P
<TheNightPhoenix> loooool :D
<thelinuxer> loool
<thelinuxer> i knew u were a traitor !
<TheNightPhoenix> shame on u
<TheNightPhoenix> :D
<mgamal> congrats Menopia
 * mgamal beyenfo'7 balaleen :P
<Menopia> thanks mgamal :D
<Menopia> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<mgamal> well, since Anas is not here :D
<EgyParadox> haha lol
<Menopia> TheNightPhoenix, loooool
<aosama> Menopia, did you get your hostname cloak enabled?
<Menopia> I will check it
<Menopia> no
<Menopia> not yet
<thelinuxer> as far as i can remember u have to ask an IRC council member to do it for u
<Menopia> but they added me to the launchpad Ubuntu members
<thelinuxer> feeh group tany lel cloacked members
<Menopia> thelinuxer, I will isA
<amahdy> hello there ! :)
<Menopia> hello amahdy
<amahdy> Menopia?
<amahdy> gebt mneen el esm dah :D?
<Menopia> when is the out next meeting :)
<amahdy> ana fdlt adwr 3ala wazeery aw islam
<amahdy> mfeesh
<Menopia> amahdy, hhhhhhhh sada2ny msh 3aref
<amahdy> 2al next one Menopia
<amahdy> 2olt yb2a hnstna kteeer
<amahdy> fg2a
<Menopia> loooool
<amahdy> la2eet islam :D
<aosama> thelinuxer, magalesh 7aga ya handasa
<thelinuxer> aosama: moshkelet google ba2a, i guess enohom 2afleen el invitation delwa2ty ba2a :(
<thelinuxer> aosama: howa pronco ra7 feen ?
<TheNightPhoenix> hwa el meeting el gy emta
<TheNightPhoenix> ?
<amahdy> G+ is now open for sign up if u r talking about that
<aosama> thelinuxer, 3aleh felos metakhara
<amahdy> next meeting is after 2 weeks, isn't it?
<aosama> amahdy, ana talba ma3aya invitation :)
<amahdy> lol why? :D
<thelinuxer> amahdy: next meeting is after 2 days ya man ?
<amahdy> give me ur email tayb
<amahdy> bas mosh hy accept AFAK
<amahdy> seriously?
<amahdy> eh dah howa enta 5ltooha 8th fel a5r
<ashams> Menopia: Congratulations ya Islam :)
<thelinuxer> howa kan el moshkela 8 walla 9 bas keda
<Menopia> thanks ya ashams :)
<Menopia> ashams, wa7shny ya3m :)
<amahdy> ya gma3a walahi ana btooh f ta7deed el meetings bta3tko w fel a5r bktsh enaha fatet
<amahdy> ya3ni 5alas klam a5eer 8th of july?
<ashams> Menopia: you too wallahi, hategi on Friday?
<EgyParadox> ana 7ab2a mesafer ana mesh gai
<Menopia> isA :) w fe sando2 7aga sa23a mo3tabr :D
<thelinuxer> amahdy: ya salam! We have a calendar now. And if ur following the emails u will know :{
<thelinuxer> :P
<Menopia> ashams, why not to apply for the membership
<ashams> Menopia: I didn't enough
<amahdy> Menopia: shwips gold law sm7t
<ashams> Menopia: they would just kick me :)
<Menopia> to2mor :)
<amahdy> thelinuxer: yes the calendar is much better now, but I set the notifications for 2 days so haven't recieved it yet :D
<Menopia> la2 el launchpad bta3k tmam
<Menopia> bs el calender gamed fe3lan
<ashams> Menopia: I'm trying to join ~papercutters and ~bugcontrol, if I coud I would apply isA
<Menopia> isA
<amahdy> do we have an Agenda for next meeting (friday 8th0 ?
<amahdy> I asked that before
<thelinuxer> yes but not written yet
<amahdy> so it's not just meet team w nt3arf w keda
<thelinuxer> well a good part of it will be
<amahdy> because I badly want to talk about a media compaign
<thelinuxer> sure np we talked about this a lot
<amahdy> will be nice if included in the agenda -shemerly please-
<amahdy> but nothing is done
<amahdy> we need to do something b2a!
<amahdy> Who's Pronco?
<thelinuxer> amahdy: usually the problem is lack of resources
<thelinuxer> whether these resources are money, man power of whatever
<Pronco> amahdy, a lazy member :)
<amahdy> thelinuxer: just put it in the agenda man, I want to have this speech for only 3 minutes :)
<thelinuxer> i didn't say i will not put it
<thelinuxer> i said "sure"
<EgyParadox> ahmed osama
<amahdy> Pronco: Google search lead me to someone called "Ahmed Osama" :D ,, Osama Mongy? or different ppl?
<thelinuxer> but what i am also saying be ready
<amahdy> my answer is sure =D
<Menopia> amahdy, yes you are totally right
<Menopia> about Pronco
<thelinuxer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Meetings/Agendas/2010-07-08
<thelinuxer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Meetings/Agendas/2011-07-08
<EgyParadox> akeed amahdy 7ay2olak thats because google never does mistakes
<thelinuxer> Pronco dah dawa ko7a :D
<amahdy> Guys, Google it urself =D
<amahdy> it gives MySpace links before Twitter and FB :D
<Pronco> Well, I might google it though.
<thelinuxer> tayeb i will go now guys
<thelinuxer> Menopia: congrats again ya man :)
<Menopia> hhhhhhhhh :D
<Menopia> thanks ya thelinuxer
<thelinuxer> :) salam
<Menopia> thelinuxer, slam c u soon isA
<thelinuxer> isA
<amahdy> salam thelinuxer, soon
<Menopia> thelinuxer, good agenda btw
<EgyParadox> salam
<bahaa2008> hi guys
<EgyParadox> hi
<Menopia> hi bahaa2008
<bahaa2008> what do we have today
<bahaa2008> some guys said you have meeting
<EgyParadox> Menopia was applying for Ubuntu membership
<Menopia> yes bahaa2008 it was my membership meeting
<Menopia> w el 7amd lel allah 2ablony :D
<bahaa2008> did anyone else got Ubuntu membership
<Menopia> today or in general?
<bahaa2008> in general
<Menopia> Ahmed Toulan and Ahmed Kamal are members
<bahaa2008> what we need for the team to be official team ?
<Menopia> actually we need to document all we are doing
<Menopia> and apply for the approval
<EgyParadox> write an application for approval
<Menopia> yes
<Menopia> I think we made a good work to be approved
<bahaa2008> what we will got when we are approved ?
<Menopia> we can order cd's from canonical
<bahaa2008> you mean for free ?
<Menopia> sure
<TheNightPhoenix> what else ?
<Menopia> as it stopped giving them for public
<Menopia> see this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingApproved
<Menopia> I's main benfit is to approve that the LoCo is working
<amahdy> Ok so mbrook ya Menopia , I have to go
<amahdy> see u later
<amahdy> salam ;)
<Menopia> amahdy, salam ya man
<EgyParadox> salam
<EgyParadox> amahdy
<EgyParadox> Menopia enta 3aref ezay takhod elcloak?
<Menopia> 7asb ma3raf lazem akalem 7ad
<Menopia> thawny ashof
<Menopia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<Menopia> All Ubuntu members can request an Ubuntu cloak by asking a member of the IRC Council for one. Please do not go to freenode staff first as they require approval from a group contact for group cloaks.
#ubuntu-eg 2011-07-06
<thelinuxer> Menopia: mabrook el cloack :)
<Menopia> allah yebarek fek
<Menopia> lesa talbo mn shoya :D
<thelinuxer> ah el mawdoo3 mesh beya7'od wa2t keteer
<Menopia> ah
<thelinuxer> eshta ya me3alem
<thelinuxer> 7'adt el subscription wel space we keda ?
<Menopia> la2 lesa
<Menopia> eh el space?
<Menopia> el mail fe 5lal 48 hours
<thelinuxer> el mafrood access 3ala ftp server
<thelinuxer> 1GB of space
<Menopia> ah lesa bardo
<Menopia> peapole.ubuntu.com s7?
<thelinuxer> aiwa
<thelinuxer> we mate3melsh 3'altety :D
<Menopia> People*
<thelinuxer> enta el mafrood el username beta3ak 3aleek 7aykoon Menopia@people.ubuntu.com
<Menopia> eh?
<thelinuxer> asly my name on launchpad is thelinuxer
<thelinuxer> 3ala my machine it's atoulan
<thelinuxer> i forgot to add thelinuxer@ part :D
<Menopia> aha
<thelinuxer> we makansh rady ye7'osh we makontesh 3aref leeh
<thelinuxer> zaka2 shewaya
<Menopia> :D
<Menopia> howa el meeting youm 9 el sa3a 2 fe el azhar s7?
<Menopia> azhar park
<thelinuxer> yoom 8
<thelinuxer> friday
<Menopia> ios
<Menopia> ops*
<Menopia> el ta7riiir :D
<Menopia> ana faker eny sm3t 9 embare7
<Menopia> 3amtan ok
<Menopia> TheNightPhoenix, hi man
<thelinuxer> I am sending a reminder aho
<hbm> need help with xrdp
<hbm> can anyone help me?
<hbm> I need help with xrdp?
<hbm> can anyone help me?
<thelinuxer1> hbm: i wish i could help but i know nothing about xrdp ..
<hbm> on thx
<hbm> I want to remote from a windows machine
<Pronco> hbm, what is your problem exactly?
<thelinuxer1> hmm, wait a sec
<hbm> I installed xrdp and it works only once
<hbm> if logout and try to log in again it doesn't work
<thelinuxer1> hbm: i guess this link has the solution for ur problem http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-establish-simple-remote-desktop-access-between-ubuntu-and-windows/
<thelinuxer1> using the remote desktop that is already in ubuntu runs a vnc server that you can access it using any vnc client on ur network
<Pronco> hbm, have you checked your log? It would lead you to something, I believe.
<hbm> how can I get to the log?
<Pronco> most probably /var/log/
<thelinuxer1> hbm: Pronco the remote desktop thing is a 2 minutes solution, u better check that out first :)
<Pronco> aho khala3 el zebon :)
<Pronco> yenfa3 keda.
#ubuntu-eg 2011-07-08
<mohamed-ragab> hi, i lost all file in /dev/* how to restor it
#ubuntu-eg 2012-07-05
<DelphiWorld> Salam
#ubuntu-eg 2013-07-01
<aelmasry> السلام عليك ورحمة الله
<aelmasry> anyone her to hlep plz
#ubuntu-eg 2013-07-05
<neo31> hello ashams
<ashams> hey neo31 o/
<neo31> :) how are you doing ?
<ashams> great neo31
<ashams> how about you?
<neo31> good :)
<neo31> ashams, i wanted to ask about meetingology and how did you bring it to the channel etc..
<ashams> neo31, go to #ubuntu-irc and ping someone, mostly AlanBell or any other op would help
<neo31> does it post meeting reports on ubuntu-eg wiki? (i would like to see a link if possible)
<ashams> ah, no it doesn't, it just hosts it on it's server
<ashams> the rest is a copy&paste job ;)
<neo31> got the logs
<neo31> :)
<neo31> thanks ashams
<ashams> welcome dude
<Antar> salam
#ubuntu-eg 2014-06-30
<MohamedAlaa98> maysara: Hey buddy! :D
<maysara> MohamedAlaa98: still alive? xD
<maysara> How are you doing?
<MohamedAlaa98> FIne and you?
<maysara> good
<MohamedAlaa98> Ramadan kareem :)
<maysara> Allah akram
<maysara> talk to you later, salam
<maysara> :)
<MohamedAlaa98> salam
<sininen> hello
<sininen> hello MohamedAlaa98
<MohamedAlaa98> sininen: Hey!
<sininen> may i PM you?
<sininen> hello Na3iL
<Na3iL> hey sininen :)
<sininen> may i message you?
<Na3iL> of course
<sininen> thanks
#ubuntu-eg 2014-07-05
 * MohamedAlaa98 is sayem
